# Sticky  How to post a photo/UPDATE



## Padunk

Please see The PC Help Topic or the Mac Help Topic.

If you still need assistance, you may ask questions in the Help & Suggestions Forum.
If you are unsure how to post pictures, please use the test forum before you attempt to post a picture in another forum: Test Forum.

You may also view the help thread on how to upload photos into the Cat Forum Photo Gallery.

*Edit: Until we get the Photo Gallery back, please use Photobucket or the site of your choice to store your pictures for uploading to your post. Thanks!*


----------

